# Turkey season ended with a bang



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Sat. I got up early and was setting up a hen and jake decoy before daylight. Sky started to light up and I hit the gobbler and I get one single gobble back and wasn't sure where he was at. Waited a while and hit him again and this time 3 gobbles back and I decided he was close enough to try him. Waited for the birds to start singing and tried to call him. Nothing!

Wait a while and try again and still nothing. Thought maybe he came out of the roost and flew where I wasn't. Wasn't long and I hear a hen out in the high grass in the pasture and decided I would see what might be with her. Started talking and she is slowly coming and talking back. For some reason I looked almost 180 degrees opposite where the hen was coming and at about 80 yds. I get a quick look at a tom headed my way in the high grass. I am set up on a pinch point that will put the bird at max. 50 yds. away if he decides the hen sounds better then me. The bird is in no hurry and all I could see was a body moving once in a while. He gets right in front of me at about 45 yds. and I can't see his head in the tall grass. I was sitting on my ars behind a little burlap blind so I eased up onto my knees to see a little better. When I did he must have seen movement and stuck his head up above the grass where i could see it. Bang and it is lights out for him. No trophy for sure but, I will take it on my last hunting day of this years season.

14 lbs. 1/2 spurs and 6" beard.

Not the best picture. Sorry

Now the long wait till next spring


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like dinner to me! Congrats on the turkey.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and thanks for sharing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on putting that sneaky ground buzzared down

definatley looks like dinner

he will taste just as good as a 25 pounder,but easier to carry back to the truck

dont you just hate the wait till the next season

here in mn the wait is that long,from may untill octoer then untill the following april again

we have a spring and fall season,so i get my fix twice a year


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go!!!!!! Nice bird.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that one. Congrats on the fine dinner.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Last day? Heck yeah!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You closed the deal on that turk--- good work fella. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

congrats...


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff congrats


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> here in mn the wait is that long,from may untill octoer then untill the following april again
> 
> we have a spring and fall season,so i get my fix twice a year


Sneaky, we also have a fall season but, I just choose not to hunt them then. The thrill for me is both the toms and hens talking and being able to talk to them and eventually with some luck have them show up in range. Saw a few things this year I had never seen before. Had a hen come in go past a hen decoy and went to the gobbler decoy. Nudged the gobbler a couple of times and then turn put her tail feathers up and back up to the decoy and then I watched cow give a bull oral sex off and on for about a half hour with the bull showing no real interest..Funniest thing I have seen for a long time.


----------

